# "Nightmare: Ghost Stories" in NYC = AMAZING!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

HOLY CRAP.
I thought it was awesome last year, but this year it was TEN TIMES AWESOMERRR! 
The only thing I liked last year that wasn't really in this year's house was that there was more interaction between guests and actors, but this year had so many more insane effects so it didn't matter!
I don't want to give away too much because I want other people to go check it out,
but it starts off RIGHT away with a bang and doesn't let up until the very end. 
The actors were GREAT, they were all really into it. None of them seemed unmotivated at all, I guess they get paid alot. ;] Haha but no they really were great. And the visual effects they pulled off were AMAZING. I don't know how they came up with a few of those things. Timothy Haskell is a damn genious when it comes to haunted houses.
OH THAT REMINDS ME! I MET TIMOTHY HASKELL, THE CREATOR OF NIGHTMARE, AFTER WE CAME OUT OF THE HOUSE! DDDDDD It was awesome haha.
Anyways also you might want to pass on this one if you're really claustrophobic. I'd say there was about enough room for 1 person to squeeze through in alot of the hallways. It's NOT wheelchair accessible (or fat person accessible I guess lmao).
The maze was cool too, just a maze with some people in it basically. What made that good is that the people were not only relentless in following us around, but they had some good lines and good scares.

All in all, you're a damn fool if you don't go check out Nightmare: Ghost Stories!
It's in the lower east side of Manhattan in the CSV Cultural Center.
Here's a link to the official website - www.hauntedhousenyc.com

__________________________________________

That was my spoiler free review.
If you're interested in going, DON'T read any further in this post because I'm going to explain some of the really awesome effects and tricks they did.

The very first room is basically empty except for a bed in the middle. There's no room to go around it so you're forced to climb over it. On the other side is a doorway covered with a sheet. Now of course your first thought is that someone under the bed is going to grab you! So my friend and I counted to 3 (with our girlfriends covering their ears and huddling close to eachother haha) and we jumped over the bed. We went as fast we could to the other side and of course right when we reach the door a huge scary as hell white mask comes shotting out at us and there's a loud roar and all that. It scared the HELL out of me and I rolled back onto the bed lmao, but it was AWESOME.
Then another amazing thing that some of you could try because it's VERY easy but VERY effective is the girl with the stretchy legs. Basically she had on a white shirt and then starting at her ass-area (haha) it went back behind her and attached to fake legs that were attached to the wall and it looked like she was doing a hand stand and leaning against the wall. So we walked in and that looked creepy enough, but then all of a sudden she starts coming at us and her legs stretch and it looks like she's floating towards you at full speed. Really she was wearing black leggings and you could not see them AT ALL. So she's running back and forth and it looks like she's floating! It was a really great illusion.
And the last room I'll explain (out of 23 rooms) is the room I actually plan on doing myself next year when we have a house to work with. It was basically a room filled with fake bodies that honestly all looked real. You had to squeeze through them (and I mean SQUEEZE through) and there was a strobe on them and of course one of them was real. Here's a picture of what they all looked like.









Anyone in NY or who is willing to travel to the city, DEFINITELY check out Nightmare: Ghost Stories!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

sounds like some fire codes were definately broken, LOL but sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

nice wish I had more stuff where I lived I have to travel 3 hours to get to T.O so I can see some good stuff...but o well road trip, this year I'm so far a head with everything that I will actually be able to go to scare fest in T.O and Wonderland...can't wait me and the wife have been wanting to go for a while now but always to busy this time of year...


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Nahh it's all safe.
They go through the whole deal with safety codes and stuff.
It's not a home haunt or anything, it's a full scale event.
Thursday night was press night and we went on the second night that it was open to the public (Saturday).
It seemed like it was all finished so there you go ;D


----------

